# Linux + HP Pavilion DV6000 - SOLVED

## ramoni

Bom, comprei um HP DV6058 e tive problemas de travamento como todos os que tentam rodar linux nele.

Após procurar MUITO em fórums e encontrar como fazer funcionar a placa wireless, webcam, o leitor de cartão, o som e o infra-vermelho, os travamentos continuavam.

A mais recomendada solućão que é usar noapic de parâmetro para o kernel resolve o problema, mas o wireless para de funcionar.

Após pesquisar muito cheguei à seguinte linha:

append="irqpoll noapic iommu=off pci=routeirq no_timer_check noirqdebug pci=usepirqmask acpi_use_timer_override"

Ridículo não ? E mesmo assim não podia usar VMWARE (pq a máquina virtual devia usar o acpi bugado e aí travava tudo novamente"

Pois bem, entrei em contato com a HP via o live chat deles e eles não souberam me responder o que fazer para não travar no linux apesar da péssima implementaćão ACPI deles.

Ele não soube me responder, mas me fez uma pergunta boba: "Você já tentou o upgrade da BIOS ?"....

Bom, fui no site dos drivers da HP e baixei a atualizaćão de BIOS. Atualizei-a (via windows) e bootei o Linux já sem nenhum dos parâmetros acima, para ver logo se ia travar. Não travou. Rodei por 8 horas seguidas, navegando, usando o beryl e etc. Não travou. Não trava mais nem usando o vmware.

Resumindo, estou postando este artigo pois há muito gente, MUITA, com problemas com essa nova linha da HP, e viajando nos parâmetros do kernel para tentar resolver. 

UPGRADE YOUR BIOS !! É fácil assim. Isso resolve a ACPI do treco.

Gostaria de postar isso nos sites em que achei as pessoas relatando os problemas, mas todos eram apenas consulta web à listas que não assino. Se alguém está em uma lista que estão tendo este problema, recomendo o óbvio: upgrade de bios que resolve.

Obrigado.

----------

## thiagonunes

Hm. Muito interessante.

Que bom que existem pessoas que se prestam a escrever relatando os seus problemas e a respectiva solução para os mesmos.

Legal.

----------

## magemaster

Qual bios vc ta To usando a F.27

----------

## ramoni

F. 28 e kernel 2.6.20.

Tenta isso.

----------

## flaviomoura

Tem como fazer o upgrade da BIOS sem ser via windows... só descobri isto agora e minha máquina só tem o gentoo que acabou de travar...

Obrigado pela atenção, 

Flávio.

----------

## ramoni

Flávio, como fazer via linux ? Ou apenas sem usar o windows, tipo um disco de boot ?

Pq isso eu não sei. Você viu isso onde ?

---

Tem como fazer o upgrade da BIOS sem ser via windows... só descobri isto agora e minha máquina só tem o gentoo que acabou de travar...

Obrigado pela atenção,

Flávio.

----------

## flaviomoura

Desculpe, minha mensagem foi mal escrita: na verdade é uma pergunta. Será que tem com fazer a atualização da BIOS sem precisar reinstalar o windows na minha máquina? Mas pelo visto não, né?

----------

## ramoni

Creio que não haja nenhum motivo para não poder a não ser o software de update que só roda em windows.

Deve haver uma maneira de acessar a flash bios pelo linux e tendo a nova imagem, se o upgrade for simplesmente escrever o arquivo bit-a-bit por cima da flash, não sei porque não funcionaria.

Desconheco totalmente como fazer a coisa, mas não vejo o que poderia torná-la impossível. Alguém já deve ter feito.

----------

## flaviomoura

Como vejo no linux qual BIOS estou usando? Com o dmesg não consegui descobrir se é F.27 ou F.28 (como postado acima). Só mais uma perguntinha... qual o módulo que você utiliza para wireless?

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

## ramoni

1 - Nao sei, entra na bios e ve.

2 - uso o ndiswrapper com o driver do windows.

----------

## magemaster

Iae ramoni beleza

Tu ta usando o gentoo ae no dia a dia sem problemas?

e ta passando algum parametro a mais no grub?

Confesso que ainda nem testei o que vc solicitou, mas depois verifiquei que minha bios ja estava em F.28, então a unica diferença do meu para o seu é o kernel que o meu ta o stable 2.6.19-r5.

----------

## ramoni

Uso LILO, parametros do kernel:

$ cat /proc/cmdline

auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=802 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo-wallpaper1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 console=/dev/tty1 quiet

Ou seja, nada em especial. 

No meu caso, eu antes mudei pro kernel 2.6.20, e os travamentos continuaram, e depois do upgrade de bios é q pararam.

So se na verdade depende dos dois, tanto do kernel quanto da bios.

Tenta com o 2.6.20.

----------

## flaviomoura

Olá ramoni, 

comprei um HP dv6110, mas acho que deve estar faltando alguma coisa na configuração do meu kernel porque após um iwconfig obtenho:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

Será que você tem como disponibilizar o seu .config?

Obrigado!

----------

## pilla

flaviomoura, sugiro que abras outra thread com teu problema e coloque lá o resultado de lspci -v (mas só a parte da tua placa de rede wireless). Cada placa de rede wireless tem um tratamento diferente, não é tão simples como instalar uma placa de rede normal.

----------

## ramoni

Somente usando Ndiswrapper.

Voce vai precisar do .inf e do .sys dos drivers dela pro windows.

Procure  por broadcom+wireless+ndiswrapper que vc vai achar.

 *flaviomoura wrote:*   

> Olá ramoni, 
> 
> comprei um HP dv6110, mas acho que deve estar faltando alguma coisa na configuração do meu kernel porque após um iwconfig obtenho:
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

----------

## murilo_belluzzo

Vc poderia ser mais especifico quanto ao tipo de travamento que vc tinha antes? Pq eu consigui fazer as coisas instalarem e rodarem de boa, mas as vezes, durante o boot, o notebook simplesmente para, soh no linux. Eu achei q era o daemon q ele estava subindo q estava com problema mas eu posso tirar do rc oq for q as vezes ele continua travando.

----------

